# Raccoon in loft



## Harrishawk (May 28, 2015)

I had a raccoon get in my loft and he killed all the young birds and two on nests. My pigeons will not return to the loft now. They stay outside on the roof of the house and some have just left. How can I get them comfortable with going inside again? If I get them inside, I'm locking them down for their own safety. I can't just leave the door with bobs open or the raccoon will get in and they can't get out. Any ideas?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Get one of those big have a hart traps and use a couple of you dead birds, and when you catch it take it 30 miles away and turn it loose I don't think it will find it's way home from that far. As far as getting them back in the loft good luck, you should not have let them out.
Dave


----------



## caloy (May 23, 2015)

I think the solution to the problem is simply logic, my friend. Close the trap door if you plan to release them from a far away place no matter what your reasons are. Open them once you get back so that you can monitor them. So that they go back right away and you can close the trap door, do not feed them until they're all inside.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear about the birds. Raccoons are aggressive and persistent. Agree with the havahart idea. I like raccoons but would not want them harming my birds.


----------

